# Crusty spots on belly



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

These spots have been on him since I brought him home. He's 11 weeks now. The vet never mentioned anything at his checkup a couple weeks ago.

They appear to be light brownish/tan crust spots. The pictures make them look worse. It doesn't seem to bother him at all and he never scratches.

What is this? Should I be concerned?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you show your Vet the crusty area??? your
Vet might not have seen or felt the area. i'm
thinking if your Vet the saw the area he would
have commented.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think it is just "puppy pimples" like infants sometimes have acne. But that's just a guess on my part. 

He's very cute even with the zits!


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> did you show your Vet the crusty area??? your
> Vet might not have seen or felt the area. i'm
> thinking if your Vet the saw the area he would
> have commented.


Well she put him on his back and was feeling his joints with his back legs spread apart. Don't know how she wouldn't have seen it.

Not only that, but the whole point of the first appointment checkup was to inspect him to make sure everything looks healthy. 

I would think she would have said something if it was a problem.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

well there's your answer. she would have said something
if it were a problem. so, what are you concerned about??? 



tuffloud1 said:


> These spots have been on him since I brought him home. He's 11 weeks now. The vet never mentioned anything at his checkup a couple weeks ago.
> 
> They appear to be light brownish/tan crust spots. The pictures make them look worse. It doesn't seem to bother him at all and he never scratches.
> 
> >>>>>>What is this? Should I be concerned?<<<<<<<





tuffloud1 said:


> Well she put him on his back and was feeling his joints with his back legs spread apart. Don't know how she wouldn't have seen it.
> 
> Not only that, but the whole point of the first appointment checkup was to inspect him to make sure everything looks healthy.
> 
> >>>>>>I would think she would have said something if it was a problem. <<<<<<


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

when my dog was a puppy he had that too. it was more like a spot here and there, but the vet said it was just puppy acne. btw, does your puppy know you posted a picture of his personal parts on the forum?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaiya had the same thing as a pup, and the vet said the were just puppy pimples. As she grew, they got worse, and we tried medical shampoo and antibiotics, which cleared them up, but soon after, they came back again. It turned out to be allergies to her food. I switched her to a grain free and have not seen em since.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> well there's your answer. she would have said something
> if it were a problem. so, what are you concerned about???


 
This same vet told me that all dog foods are pretty much the same and that most new ones are "gimicks".

She also palpated his hips and claimed the right one felt "loose" and to put him through physical therapy by running him on concrete for 10 minutes everyday.

And when asking about his ears standing up, she said if they haven't by now (this was when he was 9 weeks old), they may never.

So ya, I take what she had to say with a grain of salt. I'd rather come onto here where people are familiar with the breed to see if others have witnessed this on their puppies.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

cta said:


> when my dog was a puppy he had that too. it was more like a spot here and there, but the vet said it was just puppy acne. btw, does your puppy know you posted a picture of his personal parts on the forum?


LOL, he doesn't mind! He lays on his back with his legs spread all the time! 

Thanks for the feedback, I feel better.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

tuffloud1 said:


> This same vet told me that all dog foods are pretty much the same and that most new ones are "gimicks".
> 
> She also palpated his hips and claimed the right one felt "loose" and to put him through physical therapy by running him on concrete for 10 minutes everyday.
> 
> ...


Oh yea! I forgot about your awesome vet! Lol.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Kaiya had the same thing as a pup, and the vet said the were just puppy pimples. As she grew, they got worse, and we tried medical shampoo and antibiotics, which cleared them up, but soon after, they came back again. It turned out to be allergies to her food. I switched her to a grain free and have not seen em since.


Ya, he's been on Orijen Large Breed Puppy for the last couple weeks. So it isn't from grains.

His stools are a little soft, but he seems to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

tuffloud1 said:


> Ya, he's been on Orijen Large Breed Puppy for the last couple weeks. So it isn't from grains.
> 
> His stools are a little soft, but he seems to be happy and healthy.


Then they probably are just puppy pimples and will go away with time.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Then they probably are just puppy pimples and will go away with time.


Yep, they completely cleared up already. He's 12 weeks now.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like puppy pyoderma. Mia had it when she was a puppy. Our vet gave her amoxicillian and it cleared right up.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

tuffloud1 said:


> This same vet told me that all dog foods are pretty much the same and that most new ones are "gimicks".
> 
> She also palpated his hips and claimed the right one felt "loose" and to put him through physical therapy by running him on concrete for 10 minutes everyday.
> 
> ...


 ]
I hope that you might consider another Vet as those positions are questionable at best. Actually, I would run like the wind if that was the assessment by a Vet I was exposed to. Good luck with that.

On the skin issue, my vet said that it is common to see that as when they are in rapid growth mode, sometimes the skin loses some of the essential nutitional support, so they are more prone to irritations and conditions.
My pup had some similar issues, but part of that is related to a carpet covered ramp I have on our back deck. He would lie down and slide. When we built the deck the ramp idea was for an older dog but has turned out to be quite useful for many reasons.


----------

